# Another First time fattie smoker w/Qview



## bdnannac (Jun 10, 2012)

Well I tried 2 fatties and a whole chicken tonight.  Just hamburger and cheese fatties.  Chicken in brine overnight at least 12 hours.  I was winging it all the way.  Looked at the bacon weave thread and just went for it.  Pulled chicken and 2 fatties were for 3 adults and I think it turned out pretty good.








Bacon Weave







Rolled Fatties







Fatties Done







Fatties Cut







Fattie Sandwich







Chicken in Brine







Chicken Rubbed







Chicken Done







Chicken Pulled


----------



## fracwilt (Jun 14, 2012)

looks pretty tasty to me!


----------



## headdungsmoker (Jun 14, 2012)

Mmmm....fattie sandwhich.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 14, 2012)

Great looking food and a nice bacon weave too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I make breakfast fatties (sausage rolled around scrambled eggs, hash browns, cheese, etc and bacon weave), slice them, warm them in a skillet a bit, make a hard fried egg all on toasted/grilled English Muffin or Bagel and it's a quick breakfast!


----------

